# Danfoss Frequenzumformer



## hekb (17 März 2008)

Hallo, ich bin das erste Mal in Eurem Forum und werde mich sicherlich auch
dementsprechend dumm anstellen.
Trotzdem hier meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Betriebsanleitung ( Handbuch usw. ) für
einen älteren Danfoss Frequenzumformer mit folgender Bezeichnung bekomme?

VLT 3003  so heißen viele alte und weniger alte FU.
Und nun der Zusatz an dem es immer scheitert:
175 H 1076
Alles was auch nur ein wenig mit Danfoss zu tun hat ist von 
mir schon kontaktiert worden. Es sind leider immer zu 
moderne manuals. Eine Antwort von Danfoss Deutschland
steht allerdings noch aus.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand von Euch aus.
Ich wäre Euch jedenfalls sehr dankbar.
MfG Klaus


----------



## chrigu (17 März 2008)

vielleicht das hier??

http://www.scheib-gmbh.de/download/vlt_3000_handbuch.pdf

ist übrigens bei Google der erste link wenn du nach "VLT 3003 handbuch" suchtst

der Zusatz scheint die Bestellnummer zu sein.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 März 2008)

Hat der bereits das grüne LCD oder noch das rote LED-Display?


----------



## sailor (21 März 2008)

Wende dich an Fa. GESTA, Hr. Raab, da wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Immergewinner (21 März 2008)

Hier hast du sie, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.

Anhang anzeigen Bedienungsanleitung VLT3000er.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Bedienungsanleitung VLT3002-2052.doc


Gruss Mario


----------

